# Crunched The Tt



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We were backing into our site which had 6x6 post that stuck up out of the ground about 12 inches marking the parking area on each site. DW was watching the left side but hit one one right.
How bad do you think it is? Will the bottom rail/stud have to be replaced?








http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...9_634_38395.jpg


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ouch! 

I bet you aren't the first person to do that...
Looks like you're about to make your first insurance claim









Don't feel bad...You're not alone, our rear door had contact with a very tall pole and now has a hole in the top of it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hard to see from that angle....do you have more pictures?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ouch is right! seems to be epidemic this summer







Hope it gets fixed soon!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry that this happened to you! I know you'll get it sorted out and back OTR soon.

I hate to be critical at a time like this, but my Army training is kicking in now. Your spotter should ALWAYS be on the RH side of the rig. The driver can see the left just fine - not the right. Just ask your spotter to always be visible in your RH mirror and CONTINUALLY communicating (hand motions) with you.

Sorry. I know it's harsh having to recieve critisism at a time like this, but I think that this tip may help you (and others) avoid this in the future.

Cheers!


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

All in all does not look so bad. The damage is contained in one area. Do you have any other pictures? I would be helpful to see a few more and then would be able to give you a better idea of what will need to be replaced and what will need to be repaired.

Sorry that it happened. Just remember that it can happen to the best of us.

Donna


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Airboss said:


> I'm so sorry that this happened to you! I know you'll get it sorted out and back OTR soon.
> 
> I hate to be critical at a time like this, but my Army training is kicking in now. Your spotter should ALWAYS be on the RH side of the rig. The driver can see the left just fine - not the right. Just ask your spotter to always be visible in your RH mirror and CONTINUALLY communicating (hand motions) with you.
> 
> ...


Any chance you can come over to my house and tell that to my DW!!!! Oh...how many times do I have to tell..yell..scream...ask her to do this


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm so sorry that this happened to you! I know you'll get it sorted out and back OTR soon.
> 
> I hate to be critical at a time like this, but my Army training is kicking in now. Your spotter should ALWAYS be on the RH side of the rig. The driver can see the left just fine - not the right. Just ask your spotter to always be visible in your RH mirror and CONTINUALLY communicating (hand motions) with you.
> 
> ...


Any chance you can come over to my house and tell that to my DW!!!! Oh...how many times do I have to tell..yell..scream...ask her to do this
[/quote]

I've got a few hand signals back after I politely ask my DW to stay where I can see her. 5 hours trapped with 3 kids and a large dog, then try to back a large TT into a blind spot around obstacles...


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

My 9 year old is my first choice for backing. He's a good kid.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ouch....Sorry that happened to your trailer......there are posts like that at a campground we go to that marks the sites. I'll keep my eye on those little







next time. Good luck getting it fixed.

Lori


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

ED_RN said:


> We were backing into our site which had 6x6 post that stuck up out of the ground about 12 inches marking the parking area on each site. DW was watching the left side but hit one one right.
> How bad do you think it is? Will the bottom rail/stud have to be replaced?
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to see the troubles. Unfortunately, I can speak from some experience on this one








So here goes.

Ok, take out the screw holding the lower plastic cap on (it's the corner of the trailer). Now, pull the rubber strip out of the track that covers the screws. It looks like you may have just pulled those screws loose. If so, put in longer screws (I would do stainless) to pull the end cap back down.

Now, you can get replacement side skirting and that is removed by pulling off the rubber strip that separates the fibergalss from that aluminum skirting. Again, under the strip are screws that can be removed so the skirting can come off and then a new piece be installed.

Afterward, reinstall screws, the rubber strip covers for them, and then replace the caulk on the edges of the trim.

Remember, that trailers are not that complex of a construction technique







and it appears from the picture that you don't have much in the way of structural damage which means just replacing the cosmetic parts. I don't think it should be too bad overall. I'm still working on getting the replacement skirting for mine and don't have a price quote just yet, but I'll let people know what we are talking about when the quote comes in from Keystone.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Airboss said:


> I'm so sorry that this happened to you! I know you'll get it sorted out and back OTR soon.
> 
> I hate to be critical at a time like this, but my Army training is kicking in now. Your spotter should ALWAYS be on the RH side of the rig. The driver can see the left just fine - not the right. Just ask your spotter to always be visible in your RH mirror and CONTINUALLY communicating (hand motions) with you.
> 
> ...


Seems that RH vs LH depends on which way you're backing in....and also what kind of obstacles there are. My DW's brother, who drives 18 wheelers, tells me that backing in from the drivers left side is easiest because you can tell where at least one side actually is. And, where we camp in Maine it's all tall red pines...both sides of the campsite entry.

I just always have a hard time with this anyway. I'm a social worker, not a truck driver!

We bought the RV Education 101 dvd on backing up....we will sit and watch this together...and hopefully BOTH learn something!

Later,
Bob


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ouch is right! seems to be epidemic this summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2... man that's gotta hurt...Good luck with your insurance claim- I'm sure it will all work out, please keep us posted.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

As far as backing spotters, the best thing is a pair of walkie-talkies, so no matter which side you can't see, you're in communication with each other, and not trying to yell over the engine, and disturbing other campers, as well.
BTW, so sorry about your OB!!







Hope all goes well!!
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OOOO... Sorry about the Ouch.







Hope it isn't too much of a hassle getting it repaired.

Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

That isn't too bad. The rear of my 21RS seperated from the side wall about 2 feet up from that. The issue in fixing it is that there are very few supports to screw into. In other words the back screws into a very thin aluminum strip that will strip out easily. Very poor manufacturing technique in my opinion.

Anyhow you should use a nut and bolt as opposed to a screw. If you look in the storage areas there are wood blocks in there. I was able to put a screw all the way thru everything into that wooden block. You could probably get some ideas from that.

Don't fear it could have been much worse.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Colored duct tape to the rescue!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

sgalady said:


> As far as backing spotters, the best thing is a pair of walkie-talkies...


Hmmmm...what a great idea. I have a set I bought for skiing and never use them off-season. Thanks!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Colored duct tape to the rescue!


That was my second thought! My first was ouch!

Wish you luck and I hope it isn't all that bad in the end!

Linda


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Like Nathan said it isn't a structral issue so heave a sigh of relief. Mike has a good point that there isn't much to screw to so some wood behind it will help.
I glad it wasn't worse. It's a sick feeling when you do something like that but it could have been worse.
Bob


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

sgalady said:


> As far as backing spotters, the best thing is a pair of walkie-talkies, so no matter which side you can't see, you're in communication with each other, and not trying to yell over the engine, and disturbing other campers, as well.
> Darlene


THANKS DARLENE! I think you just saved me from my DH's frustration when I am trying to help him back in, or line up the TV with the TT - walkie talkies!









*HEIDI*


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

sgalady said:


> As far as backing spotters, the best thing is a pair of walkie-talkiesDarlene


We have/use walkie-talkies...Somehow it still doesn't stop the screaming...I still hear(and so do the other campers)..."*Stop...to the right...go forward*" etc.... I politely will say into the walkie-talkie..."*Hello*...the entire campground is listening"







...doesn't matter though...the screaming will continue, but I know I won't be backing into something


----------

